# Mahindra 3650



## duckrock91 (Dec 31, 2021)

I have a 3650 with 91.9 hours on it. Today the MIL came on and I lost power. Second time this has happened since I bought it new in 2019. Does anyone know of a tester that will read the codes on the Mahindra test port? I'd really like to know what is going on with it to determine if it is something I can fix; versus hauling it an hour up the road so it can sit outside for two weeks until the dealer has a chance to look at it.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy duckrock91, welcome to the forum.

Are you getting error codes? Here's a good place to start:






Mahindra Tractor Error Codes | TractorErrorCode.com


Mahindra tractor error codes and fault list with troubleshooting steps. View Mahindra error list with descptions, symptoms and possible fix ways.




mahindra.tractorerrorcode.com


----------



## duckrock91 (Dec 31, 2021)

BigT said:


> Howdy duckrock91, welcome to the forum.
> 
> Are you getting error codes? Here's a good place to start:
> 
> ...


No codes yet - that's my question. Is it the standard OBD2? Is there a preferred scanner that works best on the Mahindra tractors?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

This may help:


----------



## duckrock91 (Dec 31, 2021)

BigT said:


> This may help:


Thanks, I'm going to order that scanner; its cheap enough on Amazon.
I picked up a scanner today and got the following codes: P1611, P1804, C342D.
Now to figure out what these codes mean.


----------

